#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  mma pound for pound

## dirtydog

*mma pound for pound* is low sort after keyword with less than half a million search results on google, so how hard is it to get it into the top 3 spots of google and hold those spots till sometime in March next year, you may be wondering why anybody would want one of the top three spots for mma pound for pound, well I shall tell you, seo forums and webmaster forums have put out a bounty, first prize is 1,000 USA dollars, down to 3rd prize of $200 I think, but I have a secret plan, this isn't going to be my entry.

mma is mixed martial arts, all that boring Kung Fu stuff, now grasshoppers dead I doubt anybody would be interested in taking up Kung Fu and when they get old tieing themselves up naked in a Bangkok hotels wadrobe just for kicks, so lets make this thread interesting, it needs to stay in here for a while as I want to launch from the portal.

So lets discuss mud wrestling, more importantly women mud wrestlers, women mud wrestlers wearing bikinis and rolling around in the mud, post the vids and the pics, teakdoor needs the money  :Smile: 



Semi naked women mud wrestling mma pound for pound 




*The Beautiful People Mud Wrestling Match



*

----------


## Begbie

Scary people mud wrestling

----------


## dirtydog

Suppose I could have based the thread more around how to safely tie your dick to your neck whilst naked in a wadrobe, but I don't no how to spell autophysiation, well you know the one I mean and I haven't really got enouigh experience in the subject matter.

So lets stick with semi naked girls mud wrestling, also if you post pics please rename them *mma pound for pound* before uploading.

----------


## Begbie

The gallery puts an underline between words when it loads a file. mma pound for pound.jpg becomes mma_pound_for_pound.jpg

----------


## dirtydog

Thats not a problem, for variation mmapoundforpound.jpg is okay as well.

----------


## Begbie

OK is this want you want ?

----------


## dirtydog

I think Thai girls would make good mud wrestlers, could be an idea for some of the gogo bars, get rid of the poles and dance stage, build a mud pit and let them at it  :Smile: 

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u..._for_pound.jpg

Yep, that works  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim



----------


## dirtydog

Well I got us at 23 on google for *mma pound for pound*, just been looking at some of the top sites, seems pound for pound is a damn common term, why couldn't the Americans use kilograms  :Sad: 


Have to merge some of these posts to tighten it up a bit although I can see us going way over the top on keywords and lacking in any real content, copy and paste of page 2 results of google? Only kidding on the copy and paste  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim



----------


## dirtydog

Wouldn't you just like to get some of these in your garden and give them a good hosing down  :Smile: 

The thread got reindexed 5 minutes ago just before I merged a load of it, at the moment depending on data center it is 22 - 28, still a long way to go  :Sad:

----------


## Stinky

Are photos on their own any god to you or is accompanying Mud wrestling text also require?

----------


## dirtydog

^Nope the only use that is is the google link, ie linking to an accredited source, stuff like this is better though, BBC - Homepage and CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News saying that we are the font of knowlege when it comes to *mma pound for pound* is good and maybe even chuck in a few other high pr trusted sites so the world knows that google should stick this crap in the number 1 spot  :Smile: 

Actually I will dump the second post, ie the copy and paste once it is reindexed again, got too many outgoing links in it.

----------


## Stinky

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wiltshire/conte..._gallery.shtml

----------


## killerbees

> why couldn't the Americans use kilograms


We do for cocaine, heroin, and the like.

----------


## dirtydog

> We do for cocaine, heroin, and the like.


Texas huh? Always got to do things bigger, in the UK they use grams. some of your pics aren't really suitable begs.

----------


## Thetyim

# MMA Pound For Pound SEO Contest News:

The challenge has been started from today and will end up next March 18 (12.00 AM GMT+7)
# MMA Pound For Pound SEO Contest Rules
# No keyword domain allowed. Sub domain is no problem and the main domain that contains some part of the keywords seems that allowed. However, let’s wait for further explanation by the MMA Forum moderators.
# MMA Pound For Pound SEO Contest Prize

First winner will deserve $1000, then $300 for second place, and $200 for third. Yet it’s not fixed at all since I heard from some people who active in the forum talk that the amount can be bigger.
# MMA Pound For Pound SEO Contest Registration

To enter this great battle, you should be the PJ’s member first then you can register your blog or entry in the official form.

----------


## dirtydog

^I had to read that twice, I was thinking I couldn't remember the grammar being that bad, that I assume is one of the competitors.

----------


## dirtydog

One of the American data centers has dumped us  :Sad:  hopefully just reconsidering the position, maybe time to tidy up this mess a bit.

----------


## Begbie

American's not interested in porn eh ?

----------


## baldrick

this was an interesting tie in - and as it is supposed to have involved both sexes it could well be called mixed martial art mud wrestling

Khmer traditional wrestling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 :Very Happy: 

some topless mud wrestling in a rice paddy while wearing white panties   :rofl: 



originally from the WSJ    -    http://online.wsj.com/media/0225pod11.jpg

----------


## Begbie

How come Baldricks gay photo is allowed but my very artistic female mud wrestlers have been binned. This isn't cricket.

----------


## baldrick

^ all the mods are gay and into mma pound for pound topless mud wrestlers wearing white panties

 ::doglol::

----------


## dirtydog

baldrick, don't you have anything better to do with your time than spending it looking for obscure gay sexual practises?
Anyway just noticed what happened, when the first few posts were merged I forgot the title so lost the <h1></h1> so to speak, at present number 39  :Sad:  but title is now back in and hopefully reindexed before morning, anyway some more *mma pound for pound* sexy girl mud wrestling  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Well sadly I didn't make the competition, it seems your not allowed to tell a moderator that he is a cock when he is a cock, not sure when it is due to finish, next month some time I think, so my secret plan is wasted, anyway as I have the account all ready and waiting I thought it would be fitting for Joe Stack, the guy who flew his plane into the IRS office in Austin Texas and went down in flames so to speak to use him as my entry, if it gets embedded a few times it may stay on first page for the finals, but sadly I didn't get time to enter before I was banned so my entry is invalid.

YouTube - mmapoundforpound's Channel

----------


## dirtydog

Well I made number one spot in less than an hour, it was then I realised that mmapoundforpound isn't how it's supposed to be  :Sad:  so edited it to mma pound for pound, did seem a bit too easy as the video has had no views worth speaking of.
Now to wait till it is reindexed  :Sad:  bet it aint number 1 then, too many strong ones out there for that, should have stuck with naked women mud wrestling I suppose.

----------


## SunTzu

Sh*te, boring orcish women thread. 

My mistake though, I thought it was a quick walk through at making ecstasy : I read "mDma pound for pound"  :Smile:

----------

